# southeastern michigan



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

any one know the best place to go in southeastern michigan? (i know they all terrible downhill)


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

I never rode MI before, but when ever I try a new location I use this site for information Vacation Information on Michigan Ski and Snowboard Areas and Mountain Resorts it's a solid site with frequent updates.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

jordan2734 said:


> any one know the best place to go in southeastern michigan? (i know they all terrible downhill)


Mt. Holly is respectable for lower MI and is actually one of my favorite places to go. I've also heard that Bittersweet is a good place. :thumbsup:


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

o thanks, i've never heard of bittersweet before, but from my house (according to mapquest) its 2 hours 45 mins. mt. holly is like an hour and 40 mins. is bittersweet a lot better than holly?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

theres also Brighton but it sounds like your from the other way.
Pine knobs over by Holly also. both are small imo. city hill.
Boing (bad spelling) is about the best imho. but its up north a ways. by bittersweet. never been there but I gotta believe its way better than holly. goin north generally gets you bigger better.
even farther than that there is Searchmount. its across the Canadian border up thru the U.P. if your into a trip. its the nearest actual mountain that I know of.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

Nub's Nob is also solid. It's about 5 minutes away from Boyne Highlands....but that's probably too far north for you unless you're going for a whole weekend.


----------

